# 3rd Annual Massachusetts Gathering of Haunters



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Ann Gratis of Carnage Cavern, will be hosting this gathering. It will be held on June 25th 2005. It starts at 10 AM - ends at ??. MARK YOU CALENDERS! Demonstrator's wanted!!
Local Hotels (All are within 5 minutes of Gathering location.)

 Bay Motor Inn, Main St. Buzzards Bay: 508-759-3989
Eastern Inn, Bourne Bridge Approach, Buzzards Bay: 508-759-2711
Herring Run Motel, Scenic Hwy. Bournedale: 508-888-0084
Yankee Thrift Motel, Trowbridge Rd., Bourne: 508-759-3883
 Best Western, 100 Trowbridge Rd., Bourne: 508-759-0800
Scenic View Motel, 871 Scenic Hwy., Bournedale: 508-888-3331

For more information click http://magathering.tripod.com/2005.html
If you are planning on attending please go to this site and fill out the form. http://www.geocities.com/joey7252/magathering


----------



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

*Official 2005 Massachusetts Haunters T-shirts*

Hey just wanted to let you all know that the Official 2005 Massachusetts Haunters T-shirts are now for sale, you can purchase your t-shirt at http://www.cafepress.com/mahaunters these T-shirt will not be at the gathering for purchase so order yours now. 

Lotus


----------



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, 

I would like to invite you to come and join us at 3rd Annual MA Gathering of Haunters. 
SATURDAY ~ JUNE 25, 2005. 

NEW LOCATION! 
Bourne Scenic Park, Scenic Hwy, Buzzards Bay 
Note: Significant others and children are more than welcome. 
Let us now you are coming click on the link below 
http://www.geocities.com/Joey7252/magathering 

Get your official T-shirt! 

Here is all the pertinent information. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 


TENTATIVE SCHEDULE OF EVENTS 
Subject to change... 

10:00 to 12:00 Meet and greet - socialize, show off scrapbooks, etc 
12:00 to 1:00 LUNCH (and trade your props and how to books) 
1:00 to 5:00 SEMINARS (With breaks between) 
5:00 to 6:00 Door prize giveaway 
6:00 to ? Video tape showing of those that taped their haunts 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Note: If you have never attended a gathering of haunters think of it as a family reunion picnic with seminars on various haunt techniques and prop creation. 

Yes - haunters from states other than MA are more than welcome to attend. We have had people from NH and RI attend! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
who ? Ann Gratis of Carnage Cavern 

what? 3rd Annual MA Gathering of Haunters ~ Think of it as a family reunion with haunt seminars. 

where? Bourne Scenic Park (directions below) 

when? June 25th 2005 - starts at 10 AM - ends at ? 
MARK YOU CALENDERS ! 
(Reminder emails with updates will be sent one a month until JUNE at which time they will then be sent weekly.) 

why? To learn new techniques in haunting & socialize with other haunters 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 


What do **you** need to bring ? 
Think of it as a pot luck dinner. 
Bring one bowl of food and a 2 litre of soda. Keep in mind...We have no cooking equipment on the site. 
Home-made props that you wish to show off and instruct others how it was constructed. 
T-shirts (or other souvenirs) of your haunt if you want to 'swap' with other haunts for their shirts/souvenirs. 
A DVD showcasing your haunt and your props. or other haunts/info DVD's that you have. We will watch the movies after at 4 Kayajan Avenue. 
Please email with attendance confirmation So I can make enough dessert and get enough Mike's Hard Lemonade. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 


CONFIRMED DOOR PRIZES! 

Frightland Scream Park 

CD's! and DVD's!! 
Thank you Fright Crazy Jim! 

Visit his website! Frightland 

_____________________________________________ 
Bloody Mary 

Make up! 
Visit her website! Bloody Mary 

_____________________________________________ 
Anatomical Chart Company 

Thank you Marilyn Lack for some awesome items! - list will be posted shortly 
Visit Bucky's website! Bargains! 

_____________________________________________ 
Kim's Krypt 

Thanks Kim! 
T-shirt, Polo shirt, hat, 2001 Video, Movie Poster 
Visit her at http://kimskrypt.com 

_____________________________________________ 



Demonstrator's wanted!! 
IF YOU WISH TO TEACH A SEMINAR-PLEASE EMAIL ME WITH DETAILS ! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 


VENDORS WANTED 
If you have wares to sell, please contact me. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Local Hotels (All are within 5 minutes of Gathering location.) 

Bay Motor Inn, Main St. Buzzards Bay: 508-759-3989 
Eastern Inn, Bourne Bridge Approach, Buzzards Bay: 508-759-2711 
Herring Run Motel, Scenic Hwy. Bournedale: 508-888-0084 
Yankee Thrift Motel, Trowbridge Rd., Bourne: 508-759-3883 
Best Western , 100 Trowbridge Rd., Bourne: 508-759-0800 
Scenic View Motel, 871 Scenic Hwy., Bournedale: 508-888-3331 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Contact Ann Gratis by email -> [email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Contact Joe Lajoie by Email -> [email protected] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
SO HOW DO I GET THERE? 

(Note: Buzzards Bay is located before the bridge to go over the Canal 
We are about 1 hour south of Boston, 1 hour north of Newport, RI and 1.5 hours from Worcester, MA) 
Use mapquest -> MapQuest to get driving directions, the address is: 
Bourne Scenic Park 
370 Scenic Highway 
Buzzards Bay, MA 02532 


Visit them on the web 


Directions: 

From the Cape: Go over the Bourne Bridge and take the first exit to Buzzards Bay. Go 3/4 around the rotary (Keep Way Ho Restaurant on your right) at the set of lights, go right into the park. 

From 195/495: Follow signs to Rt. 25 East (Cape Cod & Islands)(exit 22 from 195 or 495 turns into 25. Take exit 2(Buzzards Bay business district - it's before you go over the bridge) at rotary go 3/4 around (Keep Way Ho Restaurant on your right) at the set of lights, go right into the park. 

From Rt. 3: Take Rt. 3 South to the Sagamore Rotary. Take the first right onto Scenic Hwy. At the 2nd set of lights (Nightengale Pond Rd) take a left into the park. 

Parking: 
Drive up and check into the office. Tell them you are there for the Haunt Gathering. 
FREE ADMISSION! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

